# Someone probably just unfriended me, but c'mon!



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, anyone who has been on this site for more than couple of weeks knows I say what I think. 

So when someone posts (on facebook) how they are so happy that their dog just walked into the room, after having been hit by a car last Sunday, has been crawling for six days, and won't let them move her -- will bite them. 

Of course, I am going to say, "You should have taken her to the vet!" 

They -- the minions -- come back with this woman LOVES her dogs and cares for them, how can anyone be judgmental???

She comes back with some story about the vet would put her down... 

I said, no excuse. Take the dog to the vet -- you make the decisions, the vet gives you options, else you find another vet. But if the dog is in that much pain, then you should put her down. 

Then I get, "I've owned dogs all my life."

So, does that mean you cannot possibly do anything wrong??? I think I mentioned the car accident, crawling for six days, and not letting them... and said "gross neglect." 

So I will probably lose a facebook friend. I am seriously crushed. 

Then this yayhoo shares a post of some sign that says, "Everyone has troubles in their life that you know nothing about, so be kind always." 

Sorry, but NO. If everyone has troubles that no one knows about, than NO ONE has any excuse to not try to do the right thing. We ALL struggle with finances and with losses and with every other component of living in a fallen world where there is poverty, disease, death, violence, unrest. Those who hide behind their load of baggage to justify allowing a dog to suffer for a week, without doing anything to alleviate the pain. Sorry, but this horrifies and disgusts me. If I could do NOTHING ELSE, I would take the dog out back and put a bullet into its brain. I hope it never comes to that, but to let a critter that is wholly dependent on us suffer for a week or more is beyond disgusting. 

So, a lot of people who I actually do know from a previous job, probably don't like me now. They are not necessarily dog-people. And really, I haven't kept up with them. It's been almost a decade since I worked over there. 

Ah well, did I ever mention that I don't like facebook. I wish I could just let it go... But some people I keep up with that way, like my cousin from Philly (can't spell the whole name). Boy, that makes me think of a Grilled Chicken Philly. And, potato waffel fries. And, breaded mushrooms. See, this site is bad for my health!!! 

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Familyman (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah that is awful to hear. Six days in that kind of pain. Not to mention now that it is walking no telling what kind of pain its in. I hate reading that kind of stuff. Good of you to tell it like it is rather then trying not to hurt someones feelings. Yeah I call facebook, fakebook.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I had to read your post three times to realize that this really happened? I thought at first it was a hypothetical because it's nuts! You are right, the dog should have gone to the vet within minutes of being hit and the vet should decide with the family what to do next. You don't need those friends.


----------



## NightingaleGSD (Sep 4, 2015)

I am new here but so far, have enjoyed your posts I have seen. Facebook is... I'm not really sure what to say! However on my fCebook, I like to keep up with GSD rescues and such because GSD are cute and I just like to look at their pictures. The president of one of the GSD rescues I follow unfortunately had her dog shot and killed by. Neighbor. They posted that they wanted to bring the neighbor to justice and how cruel and how horrible their dog got murdered. Everyone commented, maybe hundreds of comments of how sorry and how horrible that man was. I wAs the only one who commented that... "So you mean to tell me this animal you supposedly loved so much, you let roam around outside and onto other people's properties unsupervised, and your upset someone shot your dog when the dog was trespassing their property? Let that be a lesson, keep your dogs indoors or if outdoors, supervised by you at all times!" 

Is that wrong? I still felt sorry her dog got killed but, seems like the dog's owner had a lot of the blame. Anyway, the people rallying around did not like much what I had to say. Oh well, I guess they can't handle the hard truth. That's Facebook.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

selzer said:


> Ok, anyone who has been on this site for more than couple of weeks knows I say what I think.................
> ....I said, no excuse. Take the dog to the vet -- you make the decisions, the vet gives you options, else you find another vet. But if the dog is in that much pain, then you should put her down.
> 
> Then I get, "I've owned dogs all my life."
> ...



Sue, continue to be you and say what you think--when it comes to a living creature, toss tact out the window. I agree with you--GROSS NEGLECT!

Susan


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

selzer said:


> .. dog ... hit by a car last Sunday, has been crawling for six days ... Of course, I am going to say, "You should have taken her to the vet!"


Go Selzer :thumbup: ! Yes, they should have taken the dog to the vet. I would have done the same thing you did. Poor dog. I have a very difficult time getting my head around faulty logic that makes people think they are doing something good for their dog when actually the dog is suffering.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sue, you were correct! The dog should have gone to the vet *immediately!!*. My heart aches for the dog...


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Omg the poor thing!!! 
What is wrong with people!? 

I hate the "I've owned dogs my whole life" line.. So? That doesn't make you any less of an idiot! 

Good for you for standing up for the poor dog, clearly no one else was about to


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

selzer said:


> Ok, anyone who has been on this site for more than couple of weeks knows I say what I think.
> 
> So when someone posts (on facebook) how they are so happy that their dog just walked into the room, after having been hit by a car last Sunday, has been crawling for six days, and won't let them move her -- will bite them.
> 
> ...


Agreed! I can be patient with a lot of errors because we all make mistakes, regret certain things we said or did and wish we could turn back the clock to do better the next time. Behavior like this, though, is altogether different. It's careless, callous and cruel. If you are too dumb to know that a dog that's been hit by a car needs medical care, especially when it's crawling around the house because it can't walk, then you are too dumb to own a dog. Inexcusable!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks. Sometimes when you are in a conversation with non-dog-people, you can start doubting yourself.


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 30, 2015)

What you say is true . Letting the dog suffer like that is not excusable. What it has gone through is horrible . 
I have also got some negative feedback from my seemingly honest Facebook replies . And now I am free of it finally after several Facebook Rambos I deactivated my account a few months back . The friends I want to keep in contact with have my number  and I have theirs .


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Agreed. Not taking the dog to a vet after being hit by a car is inexcusable. As in there is no excuse about time, money, transportation, that makes it okay to not take it to the vet. I don't care if someone just lost their house in foreclosure or they work 80 hours a week and can't get down there while the vet is open. The dog is suffering that that takes precedence over the miasma of issues that people deal with everyday.

And I would say that on Facebook. If the owner had an issue with me calling them to the floor for this cruelty and decided to unfriend me...GREAT! I would rather not be associated with that kind of subhuman being at all.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

selzer said:


> Thanks. Sometimes when you are in a conversation with non-dog-people, you can start doubting yourself.


Be who you are, and say what you feel
Because those that matter don't mind,
and those that mind, don't matter


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GatorBytes said:


> Be who you are, and say what you feel
> Because those that matter don't mind,
> and those that mind, don't matter


Now, if this _was_ facebook, I would have liked all these posts. :laugh:


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Eh .. Selzer .. start talking to your cousin and catching up via email .. and dump Facebook. I used to check it just to see if my son had posted any pics of him or the family. I'm just going to tell him to text me or email the pictures instead. Facebook is stupid (my opinion and I'm sticking to it).


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It is good that you said what you thought


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't comment I the person who let a dog crawl around the house after being HBC... Except to say that karma is a bitch.

Facebook: I got dragged in there years ago, and spent a month being irritated by the political posts. People posting everything they do, including pics of all their meals... Just...no.

I deactivated my account and never went back.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What is right (or wrong is) not dependent on feelings. A person's feelings (it now seems), are now more important than the content of their character. 

Martin Luther King Jnr
I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character.

I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by their ... feelings (or the size of their house/income/boobs/bum), seems to be where society is at now.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Galathiel said:


> Eh .. Selzer .. start talking to your cousin and catching up via email .. and dump Facebook. I used to check it just to see if my son had posted any pics of him or the family. I'm just going to tell him to text me or email the pictures instead. Facebook is stupid (my opinion and I'm sticking to it).


LOL!!! But I just rediscovered Super Mario Bros. on Facebook!!! I haven't gotten past world 1-2 yet, but it is a lot of fun. 

Yeah, I should really, truly get to know the cousins. 

Some families just aren't close. I hope that never happens to my brothers and sisters.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I deleted Facebook in May after being on there daily since 2006. I can't imagine the cumulative amount of time I had wasted on there. All FB is good for is bringing frustration, spreading spam & misinformation, causing arguments, and making people antisocial. Deleting it was the best "social media" move I've made yet.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, you know how I feel about dung-beetle owners who make excuses to explain why they aren't providing vet care for injured dogs -- this one lost her leg because of jerks just like the one's you are dealing with on FB:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ustrated-people-who-cant-care-their-dogs.html

I'd report them to animal control and ask them to seize the dog for failure to provide vet care to an injured pet. Screenshot the FB posts and forward them to AC. I'm not even a _little_ bit nice about stuff like that. Then contact your local rescue and send them the screen shots, and ask them to get the dog from AC as soon as she's legally ready for release. Seeing those posts about her suffering for days without care will get her to the top of any rescue's pull list. Time for a good vet, and a new home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Magwart said:


> Well, you know how I feel about dung-beetle owners who make excuses to explain why they aren't providing vet care for injured dogs -- this one lost her leg because of jerks just like the one's you are dealing with on FB:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ustrated-people-who-cant-care-their-dogs.html
> 
> I'd report them to animal control and ask them to seize the dog for failure to provide vet care to an injured pet. Screenshot the FB posts and forward them to AC. I'm not even a _little_ bit nice about stuff like that. Then contact your local rescue and send them the screen shots, and ask them to get the dog from AC as soon as she's legally ready for release. Seeing those posts about her suffering for days without care will get her to the top of any rescue's pull list. Time for a good vet, and a new home.


I half-considered this. I even tried to find which town she lived in, if still around here. Maybe forward the facebook post some how to local law enforcement. But the dog is 12 years old. Sometimes a shelter or rescue will just put the animal down. And while that might be the best thing for the dog, someone who has owned a dog for 12 years oughtened have the dog wrested from them only to be put down. She should have take the dog to the vet, and the vet could then suggest euthanasia, and if she isn't ready to do that, the vet could prescribe pain medication, anti-inflamatories, crate rest, etc. 

Removing an elderly animal from its family could be nearly as traumatic as the injuries. The thing is, I don't know where she lives. I am privy to her posts for some reason, maybe both members of the same group, but I do not have her vital statistics. And even if I did, I probably wouldn't call in the authorities.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm disgusted. It's a good thing this is a family site because the words that are in my head right now can't be posted and probably shouldn't be. I pray that this dog doesn't have an internal injury causing even more bleeding and pain and suffering than it's already going through. I get so mad about so much stuff. This had my blood boiling.

You were much nicer than I would have been.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm speechless. I think you were completely in the right, selzer, for what that's worth.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

selzer said:


> Then this yayhoo shares a post of some sign that says, "Everyone has troubles in their life that you know nothing about, so be kind always."


I grow so weary of posts like that. Especially coming from folks who post something really ignorant they've done and then state that they don't want any negative comments. Seriously? Then stop sharing all the failing choices you've made on FB. Easy Peasy. 

WORSE (for me) is this 'Go Fund Me' crud. "Hello! I've made horrible choices and I can't afford to get myself out of this hole, so I'm going to whine to everyone else to give me money so I can continue making poor choices." 

I'm glad FB has the 'Hide Post' option. I use it often.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I always felt FB was invasive as anyone can see your posts and a lot of people post personal stuff as well as pictures of food, etc. I have been on FB for awhile but having to scroll down so far on the first page and seeing the same posts over and over is irritating. If one person posts a sign about something 4 others post the same thing. I do like the pictures everyone posts of their dogs but I'm not sure I feel comfortable putting too many pictures or too much information on there. Actually all I have on there is my name and a fake birthdate for information. I joined just to talk to the thread killer people I made friends with. Now that my name is on there I keep getting friend requests from people I either don't know at all or used to know and have not kept in touch for a reason.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Lilie said:


> I grow so weary of posts like that. Especially coming from folks who post something really ignorant they've done and then state that they don't want any negative comments. Seriously? Then stop sharing all the failing choices you've made on FB. Easy Peasy.
> 
> WORSE (for me) is this 'Go Fund Me' crud. "Hello! I've made horrible choices and I can't afford to get myself out of this hole, so I'm going to whine to everyone else to give me money so I can continue making poor choices."
> 
> I'm glad FB has the 'Hide Post' option. I use it often.



OMFG, the "Go Fund me" stuff drives me insane.. "Help me pay my rent, I'm in college blah blah blah" Are you serious? Get a job? I put myself through school with the help of OSAP(Education loans in Canada), I worked 2 jobs, had my own apartment, and a vehicle.. Still paying that loan back, but I made it by myself. 

I saw one the other day about raising money to buy a puppy. My eyes turned red.. If you cannot afford to buy a puppy, how do you plan to support the puppy? After I realized it had been up 2 months and they had raised like $35, I decided to keep my opinion to myself as that probably wasn't going to work out for them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sue:
"So I will probably lose a facebook friend. I am seriously crushed. "

I take it this was sarcasm? This is the only thing that concerned me about your original post. (As in I agree that it sounds like the dog should have been taken to the vet.)


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

amburger16 said:


> OMFG, the "Go Fund me" stuff drives me insane.. "Help me pay my rent, I'm in college blah blah blah" Are you serious? Get a job? I put myself through school with the help of OSAP(Education loans in Canada), I worked 2 jobs, had my own apartment, and a vehicle.. Still paying that loan back, but I made it by myself.
> 
> I saw one the other day about raising money to buy a puppy. My eyes turned red.. If you cannot afford to buy a puppy, how do you plan to support the puppy? After I realized it had been up 2 months and they had raised like $35, I decided to keep my opinion to myself as that probably wasn't going to work out for them.


If we had a like button this would get a like but here its a thumbs up from me. :thumbup:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

middleofnowhere said:


> Sue:
> "So I will probably lose a facebook friend. I am seriously crushed. "
> 
> I take it this was sarcasm? This is the only thing that concerned me about your original post. (As in I agree that it sounds like the dog should have been taken to the vet.)


 Yeah, it was sarcasm. 

I haven't been on much since I am on second shift now. So I am not sure if she unfriended me or not.


----------



## Drewbacca (Jan 6, 2014)

i definitely enjoy and take in whatever insight you post on here, especially in lieu of your contributions to that post i made last month about the 11 month old pup getting shot in philly, so thanks and keep em coming.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Sue!! A little late to this thread but you did right IMO! ....just deactivate your account.

I got dragged into FB because I was convinced it was a good marketing tool, not so much I've found. Better marketing vehicles out there with better ROI.

Anyhoo, I never liked it, I didn't like having to learn the wonky platform but I thought, give it a try! People will 'friend you' and then unfollow you. WTH? Why ask to friend someone if you don't want to see what they post? Then the notifications, oh geeze, some people post 100 times a day and who can keep up with that? So I end up unfollowing them and it's all just a bunch of madness. I joined a couple of local pet related groups and just couldn't take all the 'give your furbaby coconut oil to cure parvo' crud. Not to mention FB constantly changing things and setting parameters. 


My hubby calls FB a black hole, he's right. It's just another portal to a lot stubborn misinformation and negativity. A black hole that sucks up time....time you will never get back.

So I deactivated my account. It really wasn't that hard to do. The people who I am truly friends with have my phone number and email. They know how to get a hold of me.

I do have a dog related account that I use only to keep track of very specific dog groups with limited scope. Used working dog equipment, show information, pretty cut and dried stuff. It's still a bit of a pain but I use it just to keep track of a few informational groups. 

So you can do that, create an account with very limited scope and lock down your privacy settings. Your real friends will still be your real friends.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I still go to Facebook, but I don't spend hours on it and really don't take it all that seriously. I take a few minutes, scroll down to see pictures and posts relative and friends have put on, may or may not make a comment or two. I enjoy the little animal videos and exchanging comments with some of the people on there, but really could care less if someone decided to unfriend me. Big whooping deal.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

selzer said:


> Ok, anyone who has been on this site for more than couple of weeks knows I say what I think.
> 
> So when someone posts (on facebook) how they are so happy that their dog just walked into the room, after having been hit by a car last Sunday, has been crawling for six days, and won't let them move her -- will bite them.
> 
> ...


Have not been here for many months for various reasons. Quick story. Drunk neighbor. No words, just said; "don't talk to me when you're loaded." He unfriended me as well. 

Selzer, don't change for anybody.. I would not have logged in unless you were worth the keystrokes. Isabella is doing great. The funniest thing she does and has been trained to do is jump up trees and bite the bark.. Nelson barks 18 trillion times in an expected 17 year life-span to match the national debt. Hope that is not a political statement, it's a joke... SGCSG


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

Seltzer, thank you for posting what you did. Even if it changes one mind of the ppl on FB you have done a very good thing.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I am glad you put your opinion out there like that Selzer. I can't imagine not taking an injured dog to the vet. That is just plain negligence and I think that type of negligence should be a felony.I don't understand people like that.

Last spring a neighbor told me that one of her neighbors in her Florida condo community started running her new dog (puppy) using a golf cart and when the dog fell down she kept going "because the dog was just being lazy". I asked if she called animal control. Her response was "Oh, I am sure it will work itself out, after all she is tired from golfing all day. The other neighbors will take care of it". I asked how they were taking care of it. "Well, every once in a while they talk to her about it and report back to me." We had a very heated argument about it. It seemed she absolutely had no clue. Later that day she asked if I wanted to go for pizza for dinner. I said yes with the sole purpose of wheedling out information on her Florida neighbor, her name, etc. Got the info and called AC the next day. Told them it was second hand info but they said they were glad I called and they would check it out. I think they did and word got back here because a couple of days later my neighbor stopped talking to me for a few weeks after making a snide remark about "tattle tails". I can tell you that hurt so much I was doing cartwheels. LOL.

Anyway, I ended up on FB because of a GSD rescue I've done volunteer work with. I wish I could demo the thing (FB, not the rescue). I thought about deactivating my account but there is a trainer's group I belong to, then our neighborhood book club and some friends. I have "unfollowed" everyone and everything I am not interested in seeing posts from each day. I can periodically check in if interested.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks all. 

Next issue. 

The guy at work with cats. He leaves a tick on the outdoor cat for a week and a half -- Huh?!? Yeah he got an earful too. Now I have an opinion about everything. 

His problem is the lady next door who also feeds the cats in the neighborhood. She makes $150k a year and he thinks she should help pay for the cats' vet bills. Tell me, if you bring a cat inside all winter and feed it, isn't it your cat? Aren't you then responsible for it? Would you leave a tick on it for a week and a half. 

I am getting too old I think. Sometimes I just do not want to be around people much. Dogs are honest. Bitches may be sneaky and quick and smart, but they are honest too. People, ah well, they are another species.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

selzer said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Next issue.
> 
> ...



I'm with you. I could really do without a lot of people. I would much rather my dog. 

I freak out when I find a tick on the dogs! I check the over daily, but because of their coat you can't see them on them until they are already attached. 
Pulled a juicy one of Wile E today. YUCK!!'


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nah, not too old. I'm getting the same way, I think it's just that over time we suspend disbelief for the sake of friendships so much. After time one has witnessed more and more things of the nature you describe in this thread. You get fed up because the supply of craziness just seems so endless.

FB ramps this process up because it opens the door to this with much greater repetition. 

Some people can ignore this better then others. Which is fine too, but it's just not your nature to be that way, forever, nor mine. 

I really don't miss FB and all the crazy 'furbaby' stuff. 

Though I'm ready to move to the mountains, be a little old hermit..... 

(btw: for those who like FB and a bit of satire, check out the 'Furbaby Jesus' page, they tell it like it is....)



selzer said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Next issue.
> 
> ...


----------

